# Instruments and Equipment > Videos, Pictures & Sound Files >  Nugget Ajr

## sgrexa

Mike sent these to me the other day. This isn't mine, but I am in on the next batch.  Thought some might enjoy. Interesting tailpiece. Graphite nut?  I will ask Mike.

Sean

----------


## bluesmandolinman

I don´t Like it 
I don´t want it 
I do not suffer MAS

 :Wink:

----------


## MikeEdgerton

The tailpiece is interesting.

----------


## sgrexa

I am also on Lynn's list for a 1-A sometime in 2014.  These are some pics he sent me yesterday.

----------


## sgrexa

This one is mine, should be delivered next week. Gilchrist Model 1.  So in about 2 years I should have a nice little "budget" collection. Does Monteleone do a 'junior" type mandolin?

----------


## sgrexa

Anyone else with "jr" mandos please feel free to add photos to this thread.  I think the jr concept is cool.

----------


## Jim Garber

I know what the Gilchrists go for... I did consider one but if I did I would go for the slightly upscale one for another $1000. My preference would also be for the oval hole. How much is Nugget getting for his Ajr?

----------


## sgrexa

Jim, what is model slightly above the Model 1?  I do not like to discuss pricing, you are better off calling Mike, but let's just say it is between 7 and $8K.

----------


## mingusb1

sgrexa, that just isn't fair!

Wow, you'll have some killer A's.  You let me know if you're down in NC and need some help pickin them.

Z

----------


## Dan Margolis

> "budget" collection


Ha ha...

I don't love the look of that Nugget tailpiece that much, but it is a beautiful instrument.

----------


## Perry

That Nugget with a long scale would make my heart go pitter patter. Love the look of the graphite nut. Wonder what if the proposed tuning improvement of graphite outweighs any tonal differences?

Also that tailpiece is such that there appears to be more opportunity for unwanted string noise behind the bridge?

Does anybody know if I Mike Marshall has a graphite nut on his Loar? Whatever it is it's dark in color.

----------


## sgrexa

Well I am not getting any younger and my 401K has averaged about 4% over the last ten years so I started thinking about "alternative" investments and this "budget", or "junior" collection for lack of a better term seemed like a good idea. I can play and enjoy them the rest of my life and then my children can hopefully do the same.  

Regarding the nut, I am not sure if it is graphite, corian or some other material.  I sent Mike a message about it and will post his reply. Whatever it is, I am sure he is using it for a reason.  Same goes with the tailpiece.

----------


## sgrexa

> That Nugget with a long scale


Not sure what you mean by "long scale"?  That is a typical 14" scale (maybe 13 7/8", I can ask Mike).  You mean the shortened fingerboard? I can't really use those notes anyway. Only person who can is probably Thile.

----------


## grassrootphilosopher

Do you know, and if you do not know could you find out if both the Dude jr and the Nugget jr have the "hump" instead of the traditional neck joint.

Post 75 on this thread shows what I mean: http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/at...5&d=1260910919

----------


## sgrexa

I believe the Dude uses a traditional neck joint, as does Nugget, but am not 100% sure. I am not sure how many, if any at all, Jrs are in circulation yet. Sandy Munroe was waiting on the latest batch and might even have one for sale.

----------


## Jim Garber

> Jim, what is model slightly above the Model 1?  I do not like to discuss pricing, you are better off calling Mike, but let's just say it is between 7 and $8K.


Sean: There was a fancier model called the Model 1 before the more scaled down ones that were sold thru Gruhn over the last few years. I friend of mine has one.

I respect that about the price. Sorry about that... I should not have asked. I had some emails with Sandy Munro. I will check when I get home. I was specifically looking for an oval short necked copy of a Gibson, very much like Gilchrists and IIRC Nugget does not make those. I will report back for sure after checking my emails.

----------


## Tom Sanderson

I have Nugget #277, an Ajr prototype. I like it so much that I put my Nugget F5 up for sale.

----------


## sgrexa

Jim, if you have a link to any pics or threads I would be interested to see what you are talking about.  What is IIRC Nugget?  Also, if you are looking for a really good oval hole, you should consider Peter Coombe.  That is his bag, and I deeply regret selling two of his instruments years back. I think the wait time is reasonable too these days.

----------


## sgrexa

Tom, can you answer the fingerboard question above? Do you have any pics you can post?

----------


## Dobe

Hi Sean, kinda comes full circle. I had a Nugget A; I made a few copies; you bought one (still have it?) ; I sold my Nugget ; you bought one.   :Smile:

----------


## Glassweb

for way less money than y'all are thinking of spending on a "stripped down" master-made mando you could get a full blown bells and whistle model made by any number of stellar makers... both 2 point and/or A models. i'm sure you can figure out who "they" are. for under 6K you'll get an outrageous instrument. not trying to discourage the other route, just sayin'...

----------


## Tom Sanderson

Sorry for the poor quality, taken on my Iphone. What was the fingerboard question?

----------


## Perry

> Not sure what you mean by "long scale"?  That is a typical 14" scale (maybe 13 7/8", I can ask Mike).  You mean the shortened fingerboard? I can't really use those notes anyway. Only person who can is probably Thile.



I'm no expert so maybe someone else can chime in here. I think a typical F5 or A5 would have 13 15/16. 

Small difference but I can notice it just like on a guitar I can notice a short scale Gibson vs. a Martin.

Regardless best of luck with the new instruments Sean! Keep us posted please.

----------


## sgrexa

@ Dobe, Dave is that you?!  I still have pics of that mando, but no, I do not own it.  A perfectly fine mandolin as I recall, but you know how it goes!

----------


## sgrexa

Tom, thank you for the pics. Mike K. is partial to this finish for his Ajrs and I am too.  Love it!  The finger board question seems to be whether or not it is a traditional floating one or some type of hybrid type of setup. I am not sure why this matters, but some seem to want to know. Anyone else have jr pics?  Please post!

----------


## sgrexa

> for way less money than y'all are thinking of spending on a "stripped down" master-made mando you could get a full blown bells and whistle model made by any number of stellar makers


Glassweb, is that Paul Glass? Anyway, you are right. There are probably more choices now than ever, and that is a perfectly rational opinion.  I have personally supported many of these up and comers. My own opinion is that Gil, Nugget, and Dude are only going to make so many mandolins.  These are the top tier makers.  My decision is based on a love and respect for their work, music in general, and an investment basis.  I look forward to the day when I have all three!  Monteleone does not seem to be in this "niche" market.  Wish he was!

----------


## sgrexa

This one was you, right Dave?

----------


## Dobe

[QUOTE=sgrexa;1061342]This one was you, right Dave? 

Yep, that's the one. Who bought it ? It's nice to keep track of em'. Hope she's served you well. I'm still amazed at Mikes craftmanship to this day. It was fun trying a few of his inlays but I don't think I'll ever have the patience much less the ability to build at that level. It's fun to try though. I'm certainly a little better than I was back then. Enjoy the new investments & keep on pickin' !!   :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Jim Garber

> Jim, if you have a link to any pics or threads I would be interested to see what you are talking about.  What is IIRC Nugget?  Also, if you are looking for a really good oval hole, you should consider Peter Coombe.  That is his bag, and I deeply regret selling two of his instruments years back. I think the wait time is reasonable too these days.


IIRC = if I recall correctly

I was inquiring around about the ultimate oval hole by a contemporary maker and Mr. Coombe was in that group for sure. After that I was able to purchase a really nice A4 by Hans Brentrup so I am pretty well satisfied -- at least for the moment.

As for Nugget, I did check my emails from last fall: he does make an oval but it would not be an AJr but either as a deluxe or standard A. Std A oval as of last fall would be $11k. BTW I think it is public knowledge, but the price for an AJr is listed on Sandy Munro's site as $7,500.

I did also check on my past emails with Stephen Gilchrist. He calls the one that is patterned after the AJr a 1Jr. The one that I was interested in was called a Model 1 and is patterned after an A2Z and last time I checked would run about $1000 more than the AJr. See pics below (not mine BTW).

----------


## sgrexa

[QUOTE=Jim Garber;1061358]IIRC = if I recall correctly

I was inquiring around about the ultimate oval hole by a contemporary maker and Mr. Coombe was in that group for sure.QUOTE]

As he should be. Sorry for not being up on the latest internet jargen! It is hard to keep up!  Peter will be next on my list, once finaces allow. I do not post regularly in this forum, but I remember you from the old comando days.  I play a Girouard now.  Max is a builder who is up and coming and I actually own two now, but the Garcia is now, very sadly up for sale, as I need funds for this little project.  I have one of his F jrs (if you will) and it is right up there with all the others I have owned over the years. Reminds me of my Kimble F and J. Tonewise, for sure, but still improving on all the little anal things that mando geeks squable over lol. I am proud to have this F5 as the start of my JR collection and will post pics tomorrow at work.  It is killer. Anyway, didn't Jimmy D'Aquisto start this all when he basically said "no plastic on my guitars"? Or something like that. He probably used wood bindings, but I do not really see the porpuse of bindings?  Other than to make the details on an F5 "pop", which is kind of important. Less so on an A5, but what do I know? I am just trying to get by and enjoy the music! That is what is all about.

Sean

----------


## sgrexa

Dave, if you had that ability almost a decade ago, I am sure you are on the right path! I can't remember who I sold it to, sorry.

----------


## sgarrity

I like the junior idea too.  The Dude and Nugget have it right though.......if I'm paying that much $$$ for a mandolin I want the name inlaid in the headstock!

----------


## Cheryl Watson

> I like the junior idea too.  The Dude and Nugget have it right though.......if I'm paying that much $$$ for a mandolin I want the name inlaid in the headstock!



Very good point!  I agree.

----------


## sgrexa

> I like the junior idea too.  The Dude and Nugget have it right though.......if I'm paying that much $$$ for a mandolin I want the name inlaid in the headstock!


I think I might talk Steve into a DIY kit, to drop in to the laser etched headstock. Hell, with some crazy glue, this might become my greatest contribution to modern luthery!

----------


## samlyman

Wow - at $6-7K for a Nugget A jr my Gibson A Jr was quite a bargain for $500. It sounds great and is a nice alternative to my Collings MT2V.

----------


## Ben Milne

> 


Even with the camera angle, do the treble side tuner keys on this Dude look to extrude further than the bass side keys, or do my eyes deceive me by way of an optical illusion?

----------


## Mike Snyder

Yow! That makes my eyes hurt!

----------


## sgrexa

Ben, I think that is the camera angle.

----------


## Jim Roberts

I believe the nut material Mike is now using is Delrin.

Sean, enjoy your Nugget.  Mike builds some really wonderful mandolins and is a really special guy, too.  There are four Nuggets (that I know of) currently residing and being played here in Lawrence, Kansas...three F5's and an A5.  Combined with this being Mandolin Cafe world headquarters, a gifted luthier named Leo Posch, great builders Mike Black and Jim Triggs this is a wonderful place to call home!

----------


## sgrexa

Thanks Jim.  I might retire in Lawrence! Delrin?  I have never heard of this material, but sounds like a super hard, friction free polymer of sorts that should work as nut material.  Mike is at some big violin makers convention in OH and he was nice enough to call me and tell me he was having email difficulties. I forgot to ask about the nut, but I am sure he will get back to me soon enough.

----------


## Goodin

> I do not really see the porpuse of bindings?


The main purpose of bindings is structural as they secure the exposed end grain of the top and back woods that would otherwise take in and release moisture and ultimately cause cracks.  The aesthetics of binding is secondary and a bonus.  Binding is not as necessary on hardwoods so that's why you see it left off of backs sometimes, and all Mahogany Martin 17 guitar models didn't have any bindings (although they are commonly cracked).  Binding is necessary on the common top woods such as spruce.

----------


## Goodin

Here's my Dude 1A Lynn built for me last year with a Carpathian spruce top.  It's one of the best sounding mandolins I have ever played and I feel very fortunate to own it.

----------


## sgrexa

Interesting points, but I would think 10 or more coats of finish would help protect against moisture. I see a lot of bound guitars with cracks too! If a mandolin is exposed to severe changes in temperature or humidity, I don't think binding is going to do much to protect it. I think it serves more of an aesthetic and protection purpose.  Beautiful, beautiful Dudenbostel! Thank you for posting!

----------


## sgrexa

Here are a few shots of my Girouard Fjr .  At least that is what I call it. Max can correct me if I am wrong. One of the best playing mandolins I have ever owned, and has a really, really nice tone.  Strong and balanced like my Kimble F.  A keeper!

----------


## Bill Snyder

> The main purpose of bindings is structural as they secure the exposed end grain of the top and back woods that would otherwise take in and release moisture and ultimately cause cracks.  The aesthetics of binding is secondary and a bonus.  Binding is not as necessary on hardwoods so that's why you see it left off of backs sometimes, and all Mahogany Martin 17 guitar models didn't have any bindings (although they are commonly cracked).  Binding is necessary on the common top woods such as spruce.


That is the first time I have ever heard that. I have only built a handful of instruments and none with an eye on selling them.  I have been a member of this forum and the Musical Instrument Makers Forum for 8 1/2 years and I have literally read thousands of threads. Several of them have addressed one or more aspects of binding and I am pretty sure that NONE of them have given moisture control as a reason for binding. The two common reasons given are aesthetics and to protect the edge (especially the softer top wood) from dings which could lead to cracks.
Read something new every day.

----------


## Ben Milne

One would wonder why so many fiddles have lasted hundreds of years if moisture was the issue. What I have read correlates to Bill's reasons above.

----------


## pjlama

Nice Bill, way to set the record straight. Bill used to be curious now he's authoritative. No joking, just succinct and on point.

----------


## HoGo

> One would wonder why so many fiddles have lasted hundreds of years if moisture was the issue. What I have read correlates to Bill's reasons above.


I also think that moisture is not real issue on finished wood though violins are not best example. as they are ften worn to bare wood and when played in upper register sweaty hands touch the bare wood.
Some Strads or other valuable violins have had up to 90% of edgework on tops replaced by new wood, the corners often more than just once or twice... It wears down where hands touch and chips where bow ocassionaly hits it etc...
Spruce edge is extremely fragile and looks BAD when chipped or damaged. On violins the repair is relatively simple as there is the purfling line and grain allow making easy invisible repair but on mandolin with no top binding you should be prepared for scars.

----------


## Grommet

I'm huge fan of the way the Campanella mandolins look with the violin influence. But it has occurred to me that one might need to take some additional precautions to protect the unbound edge of the top plate. Anyone know if additional top thickness is left in place to make the edge outside the pufling more robust? 

Scott

----------


## trevor

The Nugget at the begging of the thread is coming over the pond to TAMCO. As it happens I also have 'juniors' in stock by Lynn Dudenbostel and Steve Gitchrist.

----------


## Goodin

Perhaps I am wrong about the binding and moisture comment.  I too have read several books and threads on building and maybe that's just my own observation from building furniture and a handful of instruments.  In general it's a good idea not to have exposed end grain on wood (maybe just when wood is drying out), but yeah structurally binding is best to keep from getting the edges banged up.  More of the older guitars and mandolins I have seen that didn't have binding where the ones with more cracks.  I would think it's moisture related but maybe it's just from getting banged up.

----------


## Goodin

> The Nugget at the begging of the thread is coming over the pond to TAMCO. As it happens I also have 'juniors' in stock by Lynn Dudenbostel and Steve Gitchrist.


I like the Gilchrist logo. Looks laser etched or silk screened maybe?

----------


## sgrexa

I am curious about this as well.  Thanks for the pictures, Trevor. Are all three for sale?

----------


## trevor

Yes but I'm afraid I don't ship to the US because the paperwork is too much hassle.. Available for those willing to make their own import arrangements.

----------


## Mark Seale

> I like the Gilchrist logo. Looks laser etched or silk screened maybe?


The logos on the model 1 are laser cut.

----------


## j. condino

I spent the week with Mike ( aka Nugget), his grandson, and the mandolin at the start of the post; all of us 'nerding out at the Oberlin Acoustics and double bass workshops. Trevor's is a different instrument that was mailed out the beginning of the week and this one was run through the proving ground with all of the scientific gadgetry during the week.

It is a great mandolin with all of the characteristics you'd expect from his work. I liked the tailpiece enough that I asked for one. Mike is one of the nicest, most humble fellows you'll ever meet. The same characteristics shine through in his grandson Wyatt who helps him in the workshop.

j.
www.condino.com

----------


## mtucker

> Do you know, and if you do not know could you find out if both the Dude jr and the Nugget jr *have the "hump" instead of the traditional neck joint.*
> 
> Post 75 on this thread shows what I mean: http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/at...5&d=1260910919


The hump or ramp on the 5jr Gilchrist has nothing to do with the way the neck joins the body...it's a dovetailed joint. The only difference is the fingerboard rests on the ramp which is incorporated into the soundboard (much like a traditionally carved oval A, with ramp and dovetail, see model 1jr batch pic below), rather than a chunk 'o wood on the underside of the fingerboard ala the F5, which rests on the soundboard. Comprende? BTW, some very nice Dude and Nug Jr's there...Bravo!

----------


## Max Girouard

Interesting photos..............

Looks like the scroll is cut with the top and back glued up?

----------


## Ben Milne

What photo makes you think that, Max?
If there was a photo of a top with an uncarved scroll glued to the ribs then it would look like it, though I see no such photo here.

EDIT: Ah, I see the uncut block... interesting indeed, though an intermediate photo would help clarify the timeline of cutting/glueing... it seems the back at least is already attached before the cut..

----------


## mtucker

> Interesting photos..............
> 
> Looks like the scroll is cut with the top and back glued up?


Have you been working too close to that glue pot, Max?  :Grin:   :Grin:  

Here's my jr. brother's in arms

----------


## Glassweb

that's all you need right there... maybe a dola too!

----------


## Fretbear

Nice shot of the Gil with his abalone pearl nut bowl.....

----------


## mtucker

> Nice shot of the Gil with his abalone pearl nut bowl.....


yes...title of that shot: _'a nut for every mando'_  :Laughing:   ..one more shot of the junior when he was a young lad.  :Wink:

----------


## PJ Doland

> I like the junior idea too.  The Dude and Nugget have it right though.......if I'm paying that much $$$ for a mandolin I want the name inlaid in the headstock!


I don't know about that. Part of me is a little uncomfortable with the idea of broadcasting the value of an instrument that expensive. I'd almost rather keep a low profile with no inlay at all.

----------


## Tom Sanderson

I had a Nugget 2 point(#147) that didn't have "Nugget" on the headstock, just engraved on the tailpiece cover. I kind of liked it. The ones I have now have the name on the headstock and I'm always kinda nervous about having them out in public.

----------


## sgarrity

Why would you be nervous??  The only people that know about these builders are hardcore mando nuts.  And I've yet to meet anyone in this community that has tried to steal an instrument.

----------


## Mandobar

Tom, put some blue painter's tape over the logo, and keep playing.

----------


## mtucker

> if I'm paying that much $$$ for a mandolin I want the name inlaid in the headstock!


Out here in Cali we've been de-chroming and removing brand/model stick-ons from fandangle cars for years...not a lot different...ditch the khaki's and polo pony!  :Laughing:

----------


## Tom Sanderson

> Why would you be nervous??  The only people that know about these builders are hardcore mando nuts.  And I've yet to meet anyone in this community that has tried to steal an instrument.


When I'm at a festival and a group of us are at the campsite jamming someone will notice the name on the headstock and soon I have 3 or 4 strangers asking about it. Some want to play it, etc.  I wonder, how much have they had to drink? Do they have bug spray on ? Did I offend them by saying "sorry, but no" ? I'm always making sure they are locked up when I'm not around, but I always worry. It's better now because I bought a Heritage policy and I go to less festivals.

----------


## Mandobar

see, now, i never have a hard time replying, "No".

----------


## sgrexa

> Comprende? BTW, some very nice Dude and Nug Jr's there...Bravo!


Yes comprehende, but the Gil Jr. neck joint is a completely different animal, and most closely resembles the Gibson jrs they are modeled after. Just got mine in the mail today, tuned up, and really, is there anything better than picking a new mando like this for the first time? Besides the birth of my children, and a few choice "experiences" with some select women, NO! Rock on guys! And post more jr pics, if you gottem! :Smile:

----------


## mtucker

> Yes comprehende, but the Gil Jr. neck joint *is a completely different animal*, and most closely resembles the Gibson jrs they are modeled after.


Completely different from an F5, old A's or something else?  :Confused:

----------


## sgrexa

Completely different from an F5 and very much like old Gibson.  I may be wrong but I think Steve tried to copy a mid 20s snakehead jr when designing this model.  I think he succeeded.

----------


## Mark Seale

The neck joint itself is the same, a compound dovetail.  What's different is the elevated fretboard.  On the Jr's, it isn't elevated and on the standard models it is.

----------


## mtucker

> The neck joint itself is the same, a compound dovetail.  What's different is the elevated fretboard.  On the Jr's, it isn't elevated and on the standard models it is.


extra credit, Mark.  :Wink: 

sgrexa, if you click on the first link provided, you'll get a whole ear full of dovetail jibber from a few of these Cafe threads. enjoy!

http://www.google.com/search?client=...UTF-8&oe=UTF-8

----------


## mtucker

The old Ajr's were only different than the rest of the A lineup, in that they had fewer frills and appointments, they all were designed and assembled the same basic way...no different than the Model 1 Gilchrist pic that Jim (Garber) posted or the Gil Model 1jr's shown here in this thread...some just got more bric a brac. The dudes and the nuggets have the same kinda neck joint as do most F5's made by today's modern makers. People simply get confused when they see the ramp on the top plate of my Gil F5Jr as opposed to the underside of the fretboard. So when people scratch their head, it's easier to explain in the context of an old A design although, Steve told me that the ramp most closely relates to an early lute. 

Here's a pic of a Gibson Loar-era tenor lute owned by Ken ... looks suspiciously similar (see ramp) to my Model5jr.  When I first asked him if he could do a 5Jr, he said he'd been noodling the design of one for some time, so I know lots of thought went into it.  I think it was a brilliant idea, quit lively and frisky and plenty of volume.

----------


## sgrexa

Should I install this "factory second" Gilchrist tailpiece or just stick with the clamshell?  I would have to plug the holes, but they will be hidden once the new TP is installed?  What would you do?

----------


## Glassweb

stay original...

----------


## sgrexa

Note that the original Elite tuners were replaced with Waverlys so the "originality" is aready compromised somewhat. I still have the Elites.

----------


## sgarrity

Have you tried changing strings on it yet?  Those clamshells are a royal PAIN!  The newer ones I've seen have the regular tailpiece. Go for it!

----------


## mtucker

> Should I install this "factory second" Gilchrist tailpiece or just stick with the clamshell?  I would have to plug the holes, but they will be hidden once the new TP is installed?  What would you do?


You don't have to re-drill the mandolin if you elongate one or two holes in the Gil tailpiece ever so slightly ... the headed screws will cover the holes if you execute with some precision ... don't go all commando with the cordless drill .. just stretch the holes a tad with a drill bit that's slightly smaller than the stock holes on the new tailpiece .. be sure to set the new tailpiece on there and be accurate with your markings, before reaching for the Makita. if you have a drill press, that would be better, easier. Also, the angle of the tailpiece will likely have to be dealt with once mounted to the mandolin. Go to James (AXIOM) website for instructions on setting the angle of the tailpiece. This might be a better project for a repair guy you trust if you're uncomfortable with your own skillz ..it's not a tough task, otherwise.

----------


## sgrexa

> You don't have to re-drill the mandolin if you elongate one or two holes in the Gil tailpiece ever so slightly ... the headed screws will cover the holes if you execute with some precision ... don't go all commando with the cordless drill .. just stretch the holes a tad with a drill bit that's slightly smaller than the stock holes on the new tailpiece .. be sure to set the new tailpiece on there and be accurate with your markings, before reaching for the Makita. if you have a drill press, that would be better, easier. Also, the angle of the tailpiece will likely have to be dealt with once mounted to the mandolin. Go to James (AXIOM) website for instructions on setting the angle of the tailpiece. This might be a better project for a repair guy you trust if you're uncomfortable with your own skillz ..it's not a tough task, otherwise.


So I take it you have done this? I think I am going to do it myself, and if I run into any kind of hairy situation, I can always run it over to my repair guy. Thanks!

----------


## mtucker

> So I take it you have done this?


and i've stayed at a holiday inn express with KISS.  :Laughing:  have fun and go slooooowwwwww...

----------


## pjlama

Do it. If you're scared send it to me, I'm not afraid to get me hands dirty. The clam shell is lame.

----------


## blauserk

I would have no qualms about putting the new tailpiece on--the thing was made to be played--but if you have doubts about doing the work yourself, err on the side of giving it to someone you trust.  That mandolin is a masterpiece, and it hurt me to sell it.  It's not out of the question that I'd buy it back some day.

----------


## sgrexa

> I would have no qualms about putting the new tailpiece on--the thing was made to be played--but if you have doubts about doing the work yourself, err on the side of giving it to someone you trust.  That mandolin is a masterpiece, and it hurt me to sell it.  It's not out of the question that I'd buy it back some day.


Yeah, the holes do line up, but it sets the angle all wrong. Had my repair guy, Pete Brown at South Jersey Guitar Repair, plug with mahogany dowels and do it right.  This instrument already had the orig. elite tuners replaced with Waverlies.  Not sure if those holes lined up, but don't really care!  I would think 9 out ten people looking at a Gilchrist Model 1 with upgraded Waverlys and Gil tailpiece, with no visible signs of replacement, would look at that as an upgrade.

----------

Perry Babasin

----------


## sgrexa

Hey John! I didn't realize that was you!  Love this mandolin, thanks! No regrets on the new TP at all, love it!

----------


## Perry

> Should I install this "factory second" Gilchrist tailpiece or just stick with the clamshell?  I would have to plug the holes, but they will be hidden once the new TP is installed?  What would you do?


That looks like my Model 1 that I sold; it was #637. If indeed that was mine the Waverly's were installed by Bob Jones of Brooklyn.

The clam shell was a pain but not so bad to deal with monthly or less frequent string changes

----------


## sgrexa

Hey Perry, yes it is #637 and is in good hands!  Did I miss you down the shore? Was just down yesterday!

----------


## Jonathan James

I got to play one of these Nugget A-Jr models at the Wheatland Festival in Michigan for a short bit this past weekend and all I can say is WOW.  Wonderful tone, great fit and finish.  A bit simple visually but all of that fades away the second you begin playing it. Mike K. (Nugget himself) was there with it and I believe it was completed in 2010.  Another highlight was getting to sit 10' in front of Joe Walsh (Gibson Brothers) as he played this same Nugget during a mando workshop in the pines. Man, that cat made it sing!  Joe was borrowing the Nugget for a bit and it was a real treat to hear him play it.

----------


## fatt-dad

I prefer the look of the cloud on those Gilchrist Model 1 mandolins.  Heck, what's the problem with the string change?  I mean it's only a problem like once or twice a year. . .

f-d

----------


## Tom Sanderson

> I got to play one of these Nugget A-Jr models at the Wheatland Festival in Michigan for a short bit this past weekend and all I can say is WOW.  Wonderful tone, great fit and finish.  A bit simple visually but all of that fades away the second you begin playing it. Mike K. (Nugget himself) was there with it and I believe it was completed in 2010.  Another highlight was getting to sit 10' in front of Joe Walsh (Gibson Brothers) as he played this same Nugget during a mando workshop in the pines. Man, that cat made it sing!  Joe was borrowing the Nugget for a bit and it was a real treat to hear him play it.


I went back home to Michigan last week and also went to Wheatland Festival. I brought my Nugget Ajr with me and left it with Mike, so he had 2 of them there. They are both amazing Mandolins, and I love the new Nugget tailpiece.

----------


## Cheryl Watson

Looks super now!!  The Gilchrist tailpiece is my fav.




> Yeah, the holes do line up, but it sets the angle all wrong. Had my repair guy, Pete Brown at South Jersey Guitar Repair, plug with mahogany dowels and do it right.  This instrument already had the orig. elite tuners replaced with Waverlies.  Not sure if those holes lined up, but don't really care!  I would think 9 out ten people looking at a Gilchrist Model 1 with upgraded Waverlys and Gil tailpiece, with no visible signs of replacement, would look at that as an upgrade.

----------


## sgrexa

Thanks Cheryl, I love this mandolin! Back to the original post, does anyone else have an AJr on order with Mike K? Eagerly awaiting mine! Maybe by Thanksgiving?

Sean

----------


## Tom Sanderson

I still have mine and I love it more every time I play it.

----------

sgrexa

----------


## sgrexa

BTW, in case anybody is interested, these are becoming hard to get but hopefully, good things come to those who wait! I hope Mike doesn't mind me posting a snippet from his latest message to me:

"When I started the A5jr project I decided that I didn't want them to interfere with my custom order delivery times. I now see the unfairness in that and as a result no longer take down payments for them. I do plan to continue making them at least some will probably be available through conventional outlets. "

Sean

----------


## SWS

Sean, I also have an Ajr on order. I think about it almost every day.

----------


## blauserk

> I also have an Ajr on order. I think about it almost every day.


From Gilchrist?  Or Nugget?  When's it due?  End of 2014?

----------


## SWS

> From Gilchrist?  Or Nugget?  When's it due?  End of 2014?


Blausek- 
I have on order the Nugget Ajr. Just recently I received word that it is nearing completion. 

Thanks

----------


## SWS

Well, the Nugget Ajr arrived last Friday. It has exceeded my expectations. It's totaly awesome. I've been up really, really late the last few nights playing.  

No photos yet but they'll be coming soon.

----------


## Tom Sanderson

> Well, the Nugget Ajr arrived last Friday. It has exceeded my expectations. It's totaly awesome. I've been up really, really late the last few nights playing.  
> 
> No photos yet but they'll be coming soon.


I was visiting Mike (Nugget) a couple weeks ago. He had just finished a batch of 6 Ajr's. They are all amazing.

----------


## Jim Garber

There is something so very appealing to me about these bare-bones mandolins from these top-name makers. I find their understatedness (is that a word) very enticing. 

John Monteleone was mentioned here but I don't know if he would build a junior model. I believe he built 4 A models prob in the 1980s and I played one that was wonderful. The only other ones I have played would be the Baby Grands but those are just fancy 2 points, not really juniors.

----------


## Tom Sanderson

Here's The newest litter of Nugget Ajr's

----------


## John Hill

Those look great. I really like the "jr" aesthetic that the Gils & Nuggets have.

----------


## Jim Garber

> Here's The newest litter of Nugget Ajr's


Very cute little buggers. I wonder when they will be weaned and ready to leave their mother.  :Smile:

----------


## ides1056

Did I offend them by saying "sorry, but no" ? 
I'd rather offend than have to live with damage someone else did, and feel like a total ass for having let them. Told my teacher the other day she could not play on my Brock, after she tipped her Martin onto the floor.

----------


## Lord of the Badgers

> Mike sent these to me the other day. This isn't mine, but I am in on the next batch.  Thought some might enjoy. Interesting tailpiece. Graphite nut?  I will ask Mike.
> 
> Sean


Utter filth  :Smile:

----------


## Jim Garber

*Nugget AJr* at Elderly. I am sure it sounds exceptional. For $8K tho I think I would spend a little more and get a little more bling... then again...

----------


## Tom Sanderson

I played that one at Mike's house in November. It's a very nice mandolin. Anyone that wants a Nugget would be proud to own it.

----------


## William Smith

Kinda pricey for a no frills mandolin, not even a tailpiece cover? , I bet she sounds like a Nugget and if ya want one bad enough there she is!, Personally I'd like a little more bling but we all know that doesn't really have to deal with sound!

----------


## woodwizard

That looks like a very nice one to me. It may seem plain but sure has some class

----------


## Pete Jenner

If I was in the market for an 8K Nugget junior, I would insist that the fluorescent green safety felt on the tailpiece was cut to the correct width unlike the one in the Elderly photo. Just saying...

----------


## Don Julin

You can say what you want but I had a chance to play 6 Nugget Jrs and in my opinion they are a bargain. 8k is a lot of money, but there are a lot of folks right here on the cafe that have that much or more wrapped up in a mandolin. Over the last few years, all or most of the top tier builders including Dude, Gil, and now Nugget, have decided to make stripped down models using nothing but the finest materials and a lifetime of expertise. These Jrs do not have custom inlays or custom colors or any other customer special requests. What they are is the best mandolins, built by the best makers, at a price that fits today's economy. 

If you ever get a chance to play a mandolin made by one these masters, you won't go on and on about the fancy inlay work (although it is perfect). You won't tell everyone about how shiny the tailpiece cover is or about the binding on the headstock. What will stick with you is the superb tone, playability, responsiveness, evenness of notes across the entire range of the fingerboard, and the ability to kill most mandolins (volume) when you lean into it a little. 

All of these top builders are still offering fancy custom models. There is a Nugget A at Elderly right now for 15k. That does not sound any better than the Jrs that I have played. It just looks fancier. Remember that these great builders are just working stiffs just like the rest of us and need to adjust their business model a little to fit the times. Will Kimble recently announced he was going to focus on his 2 point model and decided to spend less time on custom orders. The great thing about all of this is that we live in the best time ever for buying mandolins. More choices, more price ranges, more experimental designs, more mandolins! Drink it in and enjoy.

----------

Clement Barrera-Ng, 

Gary Alter, 

Grommet, 

Marty Jacobson, 

Scott Tichenor, 

sgrexa, 

Tom Sanderson, 

woodwizard

----------


## Tom Sanderson

Don, your description nailed it. I always wonder what to say when people ask what makes Nuggets worth so much more. It's not something that I can explain.  After you play one then you understand. What you said is spot on.

----------


## Don Julin

I guess it wasn't too overpriced. It sold in less than one day. Congrats to the new owner.

----------


## Ron McMillan

My dream A is an Ellis. Has anyone played and compared an Ellis to a Nugget A Jnr?

----------


## stanwerbin

Peter,

It looks like the felt shifted when the knobs were all turned straight for the photos.  We're getting it fixed up and new photos should appear on Tuesday.  

While we're talking Nugget, does anyone have any comments on the used A5 Deluxe?  http://elderly.com/vintage/items/90U-6440.htm

Stan Werbin
Elderly Instruments

----------


## Pete Jenner

> Peter,
> 
> It looks like the felt shifted when the knobs were all turned straight for the photos.  We're getting it fixed up and new photos should appear on Tuesday.


Wasn't being picky Stan, ...just my attempt at humour.

----------


## Jim Garber

> While we're talking Nugget, does anyone have any comments on the used A5 Deluxe?  http://elderly.com/vintage/items/90U-6440.htm


Only... i wish I had enough in my bank account...

----------


## stanwerbin

> Wasn't being picky Stan, ...just my attempt at humour.


LOL.  Good to know, but it's difficult to know sometimes, so we take any criticism seriously!  :Mandosmiley:

----------

Pete Jenner

----------


## Pete Jenner

Glad you sold it. The mando economy must keep rolling along.

----------


## sgrexa



----------

DataNick, 

Marty Jacobson

----------


## sgrexa

Not much more to add to what Don said so well above.  Mike K. and Steve G. have been at this a very long time and both have my deepest respect.  This instrument speaks to me like no other, and you can't easily put that into words. It is everything I ever wanted in a mandolin.

----------


## DataNick

> Not much more to add than what Don said above.  Mike K. and Steve G. have been at this a very long time and both have my deepest respect.  This instrument speaks to me like no other, and you can't easily put that into words. It is everything I ever wanted in a mandolin.


Congrats Sean!

That's awesome that you've found "Your" mandolin. I'm still on my quest but I'm getting closer all the time.

I'd love to hear you play yours in person...ever get out to SoCal?

----------


## yankees1

I would rather add another $1000. and get a Heiden Artist ! Waiting on Michael now to complete it by spring !

----------


## sgrexa

Hey Nick, with temps <20 deg.F I dream of SoCal often but do not get out there as much as I'd like. Hopefully we will get to play someday.  If anyone around the Phila. area wants to get together to jam, send me a PM.   

Sean

----------

DataNick

----------


## SWS

We'll after 7 months of owning this gem I finally am posting a few photos.

----------

Mike Bunting, 

sgrexa, 

Steve-o

----------


## SWS

The top is Red Spruce, back is Sugar Maple. Schaller tuners, nut width is between 1 1/16" and 1 1/8", 
 At this time she is strung up with J75's, Tone wise I like the medium gauges better. 

The very first thing I noticed was how light she is compared to my MT2.

I am still very very happy!

----------


## sgrexa

Very cool Scott, thanks for posting. I have put some mileage on mine over the last six months, it is a dream to play, featherweight and the whole thing vibrates like a beast wherever you choose to hit on the fretboard. I have never experienced anything quite like it. Enjoy!

Sean

----------


## sgarrity

I love everything about these except that tailpiece!  I'd have to put a James on there immediately.  Beautiful wood and sunburst on that one!

----------

Michael Weaver

----------


## fatt-dad

Beautiful mandolin! Not sure about that tailpiece. Is it unique to Nugget?

f-d

----------


## sgrexa

I agree, you got some nicer wood then mine, love the curl on that back! I think he made some of these with Englemann and red maple but I haven't heard one of those yet. Yes, the tailpiece is Nugget's own design and while not everyone's cup of tea, it is a very efficient design. String changes are a breeze. Mine is made out of cast aluminum, which is nice and light like the rest of the instrument. I plan on replacing the green felt with black at some point in time. It doesn't pose any annoyances with my right arm rubbing against it or anything, otherwise I would consider something else, but I have no complaints.

Sean

----------


## sgarrity

Anybody have an up close pic of the top of the tailpiece?

----------


## Tom Sanderson



----------


## Tom Sanderson



----------


## Michael Weaver

Hmmm I know he was going for simplicity in design but that is pushing it for me. The rest of it looks beautiful though.

----------

Gary Alter

----------


## sgarrity

Thanks Tom.  Very interesting.  I wonder why he decided to have these made instead of going with something that was already available?  Is he trying to keep the juniors as light as possible?  I play with my forearm directly over the tailpiece.  So ones like this that leave the twisted ends exposed just don't work for me.  Gary Price had a design or two that left them exposed as well.

----------


## Jim Garber

I kind of like that tailpiece's simplicity. 

BTW a few years back I contacted Sandy Munro (his rep) and asked if Nugget would make an oval-hole A-Jr and the answer was no but I could get an oval hole from him but it would be std model and into the 5-figure range. Still, someday I would consider this Junior, certainly if I start to condense my sprawling collection into more sensible size and go for quality vs. quantity. I have played a few Nuggets and they are in my radar.

----------


## Tom Sanderson

I'm not sure what his reasoning was when he designed them. I go back-and-forth between my Ajr and my F5 and I don't really notice any difference while playing them. My F5 has the traditional Gibson style tailpiece cover.

----------


## bruce.b

I love that tailpiece. Simple and elegant, exactly what it needs to be and no more.

----------

Tom Sanderson

----------


## sgarrity

And the perfect solution just showed up in the classifieds!  Two of them actually.......... :Grin:

----------

sgrexa

----------


## SWS

> Anybody have an up close pic of the top of the tailpiece?


Well I typed up a reply and I don't know where it went but it's not here? 

The long story short, I like the tailpiece. My arm doesn't usually rest or contact the tailpiece so it's no problem for me. I like the design a lot. 

The photos well...the sun was just right, blue skies and digital photograph can enhance certain features you wouldn't normally see with the naked eye

----------


## Tom Sanderson

I recently bought this Nugget Ajr (#295) from Mike Kemnitzer. It was his personal mandolin that he picked from a batch of 6 he made in late 2013/early 2014. It is light as a feather and plays and sounds amazing. I think he has only made about 10 of these and does not plan on making anymore.

----------

DataNick

----------


## Steve-o

That's a beauty Tom.  So what's your current Nugget count?

----------

Tom Sanderson

----------


## Tom Sanderson

Three at the moment. One for home, one for playing out, and one for a backup.  :Confused:

----------

DataNick

----------


## Steve-o

You are a lucky guy.  I live near Mike K but only dream of owning one.

----------


## Tom Sanderson

> I live near Mike K


Where do you live? I'm from Traverse City. I have a house there, and go back a few times a year. You can PM me if you want.

----------


## SWS

Tom,

Right-on man. So, do you still have the Ajr Prototype? If so which one do you like better. It looks like your new one has a 3-piece neck, what about the prototype. Are they both Adi/Sugar Maple?


Take Care

----------


## Tom Sanderson

> do you still have the Ajr Prototype? If so which one do you like better. It looks like your new one has a 3-piece neck, what about the prototype. Are they both Adi/Sugar Maple?


Yes, I still have the prototype (#277). I'm not sure which one I prefer yet, they are different, but the same. The new one (#295) does have a 3 piece neck #277 does not. They are both adi/maple, but #277 was made from antique maple that was found in the Bohmann Guitar Factory when it was opened up in the 70's after being locked for over 40 years. Here's some info in that:
http://www.harpguitars.net/history/bohmann/bohmann1.htm

#277 has a one piece back which is not sunburst, only the top, also it has a full size pickguard and a nickel finish on the tailpiece

----------


## SWS

> but #277 was made from antique maple that was found in the Bohmann Guitar Factory when it was opened up in the 70's after being locked for over 40 years.


Ohhh Yeah, I remember hearing something about that somewhere. I think there were a few made with the old antique maple.

Thanks for the link, I hadn't seen it  before

Thanks

----------

